# ZHP delivery day pics



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Great looking car. So, no more trips to Home Depot w/out borrowing someone's car, huh?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Leuc330Ci said:


> *Great looking car. So, no more trips to Home Depot w/out borrowing someone's car, huh?  *


Phil, ever thought about buying a jeep?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *We're talking about Phil's exiTa.
> 
> Nick bit*hes about a lot of things that don't mean anything. He often makes me think of, "full of sound and fury, Signifying nothing."
> 
> ps- Nick...:neener: *


You drive any other 3 series BMW and tell me that the xiT doesn't have absurdly long throws. :tsk:

Jetfire is more than welcome to sample the experience. TD already has.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *You drive any other 3 series BMW and tell me that the xiT doesn't have absurdly long throws. :tsk:*


I didn't notice that the throws in CD-55's old 330Ci were noticably shorter than in my wagon. The difference certainly isn't in line with the difference between the wagon and an S2000 or a Miata. Still, though, the length of the throws isn't any detriment to performance at our level, hence "Signifying nothing."


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *I didn't notice that the throws in CD-55's old 330Ci were noticably shorter than in my wagon. The difference certainly isn't in line with the difference between the wagon and an S2000 or a Miata. Still, though, the length of the throws isn't any detriment to performance at our level, hence "Signifying nothing." *


I was under the impression "feel" is important as well? :dunno: If it wasn't, I'd probably be in an Audi, or something.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

WOAH !!!!!

That car is freakin beautiful . . . you son of a b*tch . . . when in the world did you decide to get one of those . . . 

Just when you think you know a guy :yikes:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Very nice Phil! 

Very funny Alee!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow! I didn't think you'd go through with it. Congrats.

I'm sure many here are urinal cake green with envy. :smokin:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Wow! I didn't think you'd go through with it. Congrats.
> 
> I'm sure many here are urinal cake green with envy. :smokin: *


:rofl:

Yep, pulled the sacred trigger finally


----------

